# Hunting long johns what Do you use



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm looking at all the new under armor base layer how warm are they witch ones should I use 
I'm looking for using them for deer hunting


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I wear either Rocky heavy or Mid (inexpensive and work very well) or I will wear Under armor cold weather. Under Armor works very well (but expensive) in very cold weather I will layer with Rocky.. At the Rocky outlet they were buy one and get 2 free.. I bought 6 tops and bottoms for $60 works out well for hunting and winter work. I wear them for work under my work pants..

Under armor is better, you get what you pay for.. unless you find a good deal but you rarely if ever get good deals on UA..


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You can buy as cheap or as expensive as you want.Both work equally well w/one important step.LAYERING.Don't look for the magic pill.A few thin layers will ALWAYS work better than just two expensive layers.JMO.I will wear rocky thermals(Walmart) followed by a t shirt,then a sweatshirt and then my scentlock jacket(non insulated,I'm cheap ).Only thing that ever gets cold is my feet,if I have the wrong boots on.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, if your feet are cold, then YOU are cold! My buddy suffered a severe fall several years ago and has circulatory and nerve problems. He tried the UA base layers, and was amazed at how warm they kept him. Couple those with a good pair of warm boots and socks and he is good to sit all day!


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I use UA base layer. Works best I have found through much trail and error. You have to wear good boots too, nothing worse than numb feet an hour in the stand in November


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

You pretty much can't go wrong with the UA cold gear base layer. I wear only that and my insulated hunting pants, and have been out in 10 degree days. The best thing that I have found when trying to keep your feet warm, look into the Arctic Shield Boot insulators. They go right over your hunting boots, though depending on how big your feet are they will not work with larger rubber pac boots. Just throw one of those body warmers in there, and you are set for a full day of hunting.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll follow what others say and say UA cold weather gear. It fits pretty snug, so don't be afraid to get it a few sizes larger than normal...it will still fit snug then, but ya won't feel like a sausage packed in a casing.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Bata boots insulated bib and layers has kept me warm in the stand and on the ice for years. And i wear wally world long johns. Or bootons as the old timers say


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

I am a big fan of polypropylene military surplus. http://www.mcguirearmynavy.com/ECWCS-Polypropylene-Thermals-Long-John-Underwear.html I cover these with fleece pants and Jacket or coveralls and occasionally both and stay warm even at 15 degrees and 10 - 25 MPH winds. Depending on your activity level, you can adjust up and down. The Polypro are wicking.. very important, waterproof (dry is good) and usually inexpensive as surplus.

I bought 3 completes sets from sportsmansguide a couple years ago at a great price ~$30 for a set that included socks, pants, shirt, baclava, hat, face mask and gloves or mittens. Wish they still had that special going, 

Generation 3 Level 2. They are comfortable from 40 degrees to 20 below. Outer layer for me is usually insulated, waterproof coveralls. It is a bit bulky, but sitting on the front of a boat in January jigging for walleyes can be very cold and I like my comforts. Staying warm is critical. Feet are protected by Micky Mouse boots which I have had for years sure, they are bulky and look funny, but they work. I am not into fashion, purely functional

This site gives some decent details of the US Military ECWCS sytem http://www.usap.gov/travelAndDeployment/documents/FieldManual-Chapt1ExtremeColdWeatherClothing.pdf


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I just bought a set for my oldest two kids, my son for hunting and my daughter for marching band. I love them and couldn't possibly ask for better. I have the UA and like it when I am moving but sitting on stand it doesn't get better than the polypropylene.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

HamiltonKdog said:


> I am a big fan of polypropylene military surplus. http://www.mcguirearmynavy.com/ECWCS-Polypropylene-Thermals-Long-John-Underwear.html I cover these with fleece pants and Jacket or coveralls and occasionally both and stay warm even at 15 degrees and 10 - 25 MPH winds. Depending on your activity level, you can adjust up and down. The Polypro are wicking.. very important, waterproof (dry is good) and usually inexpensive as surplus.
> 
> I bought 3 completes sets from sportsmansguide a couple years ago at a great price ~$30 for a set that included socks, pants, shirt, baclava, hat, face mask and gloves or mittens. Wish they still had that special going,
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I pulled the trigger and got the Under Armour Base layer. 3.0. Expensive...however best base layer I have ever owned. Better than my Pantagonia stuff that I used to have. Use them for hunting and ice fishing and keeps me warm. Obviously proper layering is a must but this is a GREAT first layer.


----------



## grummanator (Sep 21, 2014)

Can't beat the UA base layer, they're expensive but well worth it. I'm cheap and only own 1 but it's a quality product. Also, own a few cabela base layers (bargain cave) and they are pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

fishdealer04 said:


> I pulled the trigger and got the Under Armour Base layer. 3.0. Expensive...however best base layer I have ever owned. Better than my Pantagonia stuff that I used to have. Use them for hunting and ice fishing and keeps me warm. Obviously proper layering is a must but this is a GREAT first layer.


I've been looking into the UA base layer.
Let's say it's 25 degrees and you plan on just sitting in a treestand, What outer layers are you wearing over the UA?


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

I still wear my old wool hunting jackket and pants and carry an oversize set of Frog Toggs in case it starts raining of heavy snow. Wool is great but not waterproof. If I were starting over, I would be looking at gor tex for my outer layer. I have an insulated gortex rainsuit that I use for winter fishing windproof, rainproof, lightweight and comfortable. Not as quiet as my wool, but woll is hard to beat from that standpoint.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Redman1776 said:


> I've been looking into the UA base layer.
> Let's say it's 25 degrees and you plan on just sitting in a treestand, What outer layers are you wearing over the UA?


I would wear my hunting pants over it. I have the UA Cold Gear pants with infrared and I also have an older pair of the UA Rut Zone pants. For the top I wear a hoodie over it and a jacket. You will be plenty warm. I usually walk in with my jacket in my pack so that I don't sweat between walking in and climbing up the tree.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishdealer04 said:


> I would wear my hunting pants over it. I have the UA Cold Gear pants with infrared and I also have an older pair of the UA Rut Zone pants. For the top I wear a hoodie over it and a jacket. You will be plenty warm. I usually walk in with my jacket in my pack so that I don't sweat between walking in and climbing up the tree.


That's a good tip, fishdealer, and a mistake I made more than once in my early days. If it's really cold out, then you should be a little cold when you start your walk to the stand. Unless it's 25 yards away that is! The last thing you want is to be all lathered up when you arrive at the place you plan to sit for hour after hour in intense cold. Nothing is more miserable! 

I understand that the UA stuff is expensive, but it works and you get what you pay for. My buddy poo poohed UA stuff for a while. But after his accident and the nerve and circulatory issues it caused, plus hearing quite a few guys at the hunting club sing their praises, he sprung for a pair of bottoms. On top of everything else he's built like a stork! Skinny legs! He couldn't believe how well they worked. 

For those who have found less expensive alternatives that work, more power to you! I'm always up for a bargain, but you have to be careful. I remember a comment I heard from an elderly woman on a radio show years ago. I don't remember the exact subject matter, but it had to do with saving money or how people waste money. She said, something like, "I don't have a lot of money, so I can't afford to buy "cheap"! I save my money, and when I buy something it's top quality goods that last. I can't stand to have to buy something more than once because the first thing I bought didn't work or was so poorly made it didn't last!"


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks to all for the good info. I am also in the market for a quality set of base layer and was wondering if UA was worth the $$. Sounds like it's time to man up.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Hanes has a new underwear that keeps you cool down in your nether regions. X-temp has wicking properties that draw out moisture from the cotton. Stay dry, and no I wasn't paid to say that


----------



## Pan Fisherman (May 15, 2014)

I'm with the majority here on under armour being pretty much unbeatable. I have a way around the cost by simply writing down my size and what model I want and give it to my wife or parents to get it for me for Christmas that way I get what I want and makes their shopping for me easier that's how I've collected 90 percent of my gear


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

HamiltonKdog said:


> I still wear my old wool hunting jackket and pants and carry an oversize set of Frog Toggs in case it starts raining of heavy snow. Wool is great but not waterproof. If I were starting over, I would be looking at gor tex for my outer layer. I have an insulated gortex rainsuit that I use for winter fishing windproof, rainproof, lightweight and comfortable. Not as quiet as my wool, but woll is hard to beat from that standpoint.


 I agree with you on Wool. Wool may get wet but it will hold your body temperature unlike Cotton or some others. I often find nice Wool at The Thrift Stores at a good price.Just picked up a new pair of 1940's Heavy Wool Hunting pants.Talk about warm!


Roscoe


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

I love the warmth of wool, but it does get heavy when wet which is why I carry frog toggs, even when wet, it keeps you warm. Also, it is quiet. I Bow Hunted a lot when I was younger and followed the Roger Rothower (sp) school of still hunting and can say the wool is far and away the quietest fabric around.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had an acquaintance in a hunting club who wore ladies PANTYHOSE under his hunting pants! Never would have known this but one cold Saturday, I went into the clubhouse and there he sat with his boots and pants drying in front of the fireplace. (He had broken thru thin ice on a shallow pond on the club property up to his thighs! There he sat in all his glory(hosiery)!! He said they actually kept him warmer. (his wife told him that)! This is a true story!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Roscoe said:


> I agree with you on Wool. Wool may get wet but it will hold your body temperature unlike Cotton or some others. I often find nice Wool at The Thrift Stores at a good price.Just picked up a new pair of 1940's Heavy Wool Hunting pants.Talk about warm!
> Roscoe


Amen-I have a new /Sz XL Woolrich red/black plaid hunting suit in the Marketplace somewhere. SEARCH "woolrich" in that forum or let me know via PM of any interest!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

What happens at deer camp...... stays at deer camp....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

M R DUCKS said:


> What happens at deer camp...... stays at deer camp....


Er, ahh, it was a Pheasant Hunt!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the 3.0 base layer extreme cold for sitting in a stand in very cold weather. If you plan on walking a lot get the 1.0 or 2.0.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Sams Club has some Omni Wool for sale now. Tops and bottoms. Which is Merino wool. It works for me. That and layering if it's really cold. I also wear Merino wool socks. Almost (maybe a stretch) as warm as pure wool without the itch.


----------

